

How Citibank and other top brands could be putting you at risk! - taktikz
https://medium.com/@jon_tavarez/even-after-the-latest-google-update-these-top-brands-could-be-putting-you-at-risk-f03cf02f452
We analyzed the top 1000 brands and graded their SSL security. What we found is surprising!
======
ErikRogneby
I hadn't ever heard a zomato.com. What an excellent and beautiful site. It
makes me wish I traveled more.

~~~
taktikz
It's a very popular site in India.

